# Teich ist schief



## Truth82 (22. März 2016)

Hallo,

ich bin ganz neu hier und schon verzweifelt. Im letzten Jahr haben wir uns ein Teichbecken geholt was nicht besonders gross war und 4 Fische gab es dazu, die aber für die Größe geeignet waren.  In diesem Jahr haben wir beschlossen einen größeren Teich an einer anderen Stelle anzulegen, aber dieses Mal mit Teichfolie. Wir haben uns das Maß genau überlegt und auch alle 3 Wasserzonen berücksichtigt. Der Teich sah zunächst gut aus. Ich bin leider sehr pingelig u mir ist jetzt erst aufgefallen, dass der Teich schief ist. Also, wenn auf der einen  Seite noch Wasser rein passt, läuft es auf der anderen Seite raus. Man muss dazu sagen, dass unser Grundstück ein Gefälle hat und somit auch nicht gerade ist.

Jetzt meine Frage an euch. Kann man das irgendwie korrigieren ohne dass das ganze Wasser raus muss? Versteht mich nicht falsch, aber mir ist echt zum heulen zu mute, weil das so eine Arbeit war.  

Die Stelle wo der teich jetzt ist war früher ein Blumenbeet.  Viele Pflanzen haben wir mit Abstand um den Teich herum gesetzt und darum wieder eine Steinkante gesetzt. Dieses Beet wurde mit ganz feinem Kies aufgefüllt. Wenn die Folie noch mal komplett raus muss, bekomm ich echt ne Krise

Wie kann ich das Problem lösen?

Und dann noch eine Frage.  Man sieht überhalb der sumpfzone die schwarze Folie. Ich habe schon öfter gelesen, dass man diese mit ufermatten abdecken kann und dass man diese bepflanzen kann. Hat einer von euch mal ein Bild wie das aussieht? Ich weiss nicht mit was oder wie ich die Dinger bepflanzen soll? Gibt es noch alternativen wie ich die Folie abdecken kann?


----------



## Ida17 (22. März 2016)

Hallöchen! 
Herzlich Willkommen bei den Teichinfizierten! 

Am besten wäre es wenn du ein paar Bilder von der jetzigen Situation hier reinstellst, dann kann man sich besser in deine Lage versetzen  
Mir würde spontan einfallen (so habe ich das einmal gelöst) das Wasser bis zu einem gewissen Punkt ablaufen zu lassen und dann Erde hinter die Folie zu schütten. Ob das bei dir funktioniert kann ich nicht sagen, wie ist denn der Untergrund beschaffen? Eventuell ist auf diese Weise Erde nachgerutscht und der Vorschlag von mir ist absolut kontraproduktiv.


----------



## andreas w. (22. März 2016)

Hallo Truth,

Frage zum Höhenunterschied ohne was gesehen zu haben (Ferndiagnosen sind sauschwer ) wie hoch ist der Unterschied von der einen zur anderen Seite? zwei, drei Zentimeter sollten zu verkraften sein, wenn´s viel mehr ist - vielleicht kann man am höheren Rand noch was weggraben und den entstehenden Erdhang mit Dekorieren/Bepflanzen kaschieren?

Wäre hilfreich wenn ein paar Bilder folgen würden auf denen die Örtlichkeiten erkennbar sind.

Danke & Gruß Andreas


----------



## laolamia (22. März 2016)

hi,

wenn noch folie ueber ist kann man das relativ leicht korrigieren.
ich hab bei mir den uferwall erst mit wasser ausgerichtet, dazu einfach den wall mit magerbeton unterfuettern bis das niveau ueberall passt.
anderseits kann man auch ufermatte rueber legen und bewachsen lassen....in der natur ist auch selten das ufer gleichmaessig.

gruss marco

so sieht das nach 3 jahren mit ufermatte aus 
Medium 6625 anzeigen


----------



## LotP (22. März 2016)

Was zur Not auch geht, falls nicht genug Folie am Rand vorhanden ist, den Teichrand mit Adheseal zu erhöhen.
Wäre aber m.M. nur die letzte Möglichkeit. Und die vorherigen Vorschläge sind vorzuziehen.

Aber zu allererst - Bilder! Die helfen uns hier gewaltig.


----------



## samorai (22. März 2016)

Hallo Truth!
Ich sehe da keine Alternative, weder mit Magerbeton noch mit Adheseal, da bleibt immer ein Rest-Risiko gerade im Randbereich der oberen oder letzten 10 Zentimeter. Magerbeton-Stücke könnten zwischen Folie und Vlies fallen und im Winter gibt es denn ein Böses erwachen. Mit Adheseal ha,ha ....aus Sicherheitsgründen wird eine Verklebung immer doppelt ausgeführt dh. es werden zwei Verklebungen im Abstand von ca. 5cm angebracht und dann kommen die Falten ......5 Hände hast Du nicht und Schraubzwingen sind zu schwer, die ziehen Dir die Folie ins Loch.
Wasser ablassen und das letzte Drittel Folie und Vlies zurück ziehen. Dann da wo es überläuft verkürzen / wieder auffüllen so das es noch genug Folie zur Erhöhung gibt.
Erst *befüllen* dann die Folie *abschneiden.*


----------



## LotP (22. März 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Truth!
> Ich sehe da keine Alternative, weder mit Magerbeton noch mit Adheseal, da bleibt immer ein Rest-Risiko gerade im Randbereich der oberen oder letzten 10 Zentimeter. Magerbeton-Stücke könnten zwischen Folie und Vlies fallen und im Winter gibt es denn ein Böses erwachen. Mit Adheseal ha,ha ....aus Sicherheitsgründen wird eine Verklebung immer doppelt ausgeführt dh. es werden zwei Verklebungen im Abstand von ca. 5cm angebracht und dann kommen die Falten ......5 Hände hast Du nicht und Schraubzwingen sind zu schwer, die ziehen Dir die Folie ins Loch.
> Wasser ablassen und das letzte Drittel Folie und Vlies zurück ziehen. Dann da wo es überläuft verkürzen / wieder auffüllen so das es noch genug Folie zur Erhöhung gibt.
> Erst *befüllen* dann die Folie *abschneiden.*



Da hast mich falsch verstanden. Meinte nicht ein Stück Folie ankleben. Sondern auf den Rand als Wulst draufsetzten. Das geht schon für 2-3 cm Höhe und kann man auch schön machen. Habe das an einer Stelle gemacht, die im Nachhinein durch einen großen Stein heruntergedrückt worde.


----------



## samorai (22. März 2016)

LotP schrieb:


> Rand als Wulst draufsetzten


Meinst Du als Pfalz? Wie ist Wulst gemeint?


----------



## LotP (22. März 2016)

samorai schrieb:


> Meinst Du als Pfalz? Wie ist Wulst gemeint?


na halt mit der Spritzpistole am Teichrand entlang fahren und dadurch erhöhen.

btw: Wulst ist relativ eindeutig, wogegen der Begriff Pfalz auch nach googlen noch keinen Sinn mach.


----------



## samorai (23. März 2016)

Na tut mir leid ohne P natürlich, der Falz.


----------



## trampelkraut (23. März 2016)

LotP schrieb:


> na halt mit der Spritzpistole am Teichrand entlang fahren und dadurch erhöhen.
> 
> btw: Wulst ist relativ eindeutig, wogegen der Begriff Pfalz auch nach googlen noch keinen Sinn mach.



Wenn man das auf einigen Metern machen will, gehen aber einige Kartuschen drauf. und die sind ja auch nicht gerade billig. 
Bilder wären hilfreich.


----------



## LotP (23. März 2016)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Wenn man das auf einigen Metern machen will, gehen aber einige Kartuschen drauf. und die sind ja auch nicht gerade billig.
> Bilder wären hilfreich.


werd ich morgen machen, bin zur Zeit eh den ganzen Tag am Teich (IBC-Helix-Filter endlich alles fertig, jetzt nur noch aufräumen und alles schön machen  )
Ging von der Menge her (hab aber auch nur 1-2 cm Höhe gebraucht). Hatte noch ca. eine halbe Tube übrig, war genug für ca. 3 Meter oder so.

Klar, das Zeug ist nicht billig, aber denke für das würde auch das Äquivalent von Aquaforte langen - kostet nur die Hälfte.
Wie gesagt, denke ja gar nicht, dass das die erste Wahl wäre, aber immerhin eine Möglichkeit falls am Rand nicht genug Folie übrig sein sollte.


----------



## LotP (24. März 2016)

LotP schrieb:


> werd ich morgen machen, bin zur Zeit eh den ganzen Tag am Teich.


:
Die Stellen erhöht bzw wieder verkleidet.
Nach einem Tag ist das Zeug so fest, dass man problemlos wieder Steine drauflegen kann.
(mir is klar, dass ich es schöner machen hätte können, aber im Endeffekt passts - da Steine draufliegen. Dicht is es jedenfalls)


----------



## samorai (24. März 2016)

Hallo Säp!
Du weißt doch gar nicht wieviel an Folie  fehlt !
Angenommen es fehlen 5 cm, willst Du dann solch eine große Wust auf die Folie legen.

Meine Ansicht;  wer so einen krassen Fehler macht, der kann ruhig etwas bluten und den Teich ein Stück zurück bauen.
Es gibt in Büchern, wie auch im Netz so viele Anleitungen über den Bau eines Teiches und genauso  viele  Hilfsmittel gibt es um einen Teich gerade hin zu bekommen.
Wir können doch nicht zaubern.
Hiermit bin ich raus aus diesen Fred, da sich der User nicht meldet und wir können auch nur raten worum es sich wirklich handelt.
Der OSTERHASE legt einen ganz herrliche Eier ins Nest.


----------



## LotP (24. März 2016)

Habe aber auch geschrieben, dass das nur was für 2-3cm Erhöhung und im Fall von zu wenig Folie ist.
Es geht halt schnell und ein Rückbau ist halt auch nicht immer wirklich ne Option, bzw. zu aufwendig.

Aber klar, wenn der Teich neu ist etc. kann man's gleich neu machen.


----------

